# A Chilling Rebuke of Joel Olsteen



## momi (Sep 21, 2013)

My my my... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7n2BObju9M&feature=share


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow...this is interesting. 

Joel Olsteen knows the truth but he was so afraid not to offend and be persecuted by the 'world."

We will all be face to take a stand for Jesus Christ. It may not be done publicly but it's done in other ways in our day to day lives....


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Sep 21, 2013)

I love Joel Osteen.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 21, 2013)

I  think he is a sweet man and years ago I really wanted to belong to his church, but there was something I did not like and I felt he was not telling the truth.  Then I saw him on a TV show and I was done with TV ministries.


----------



## momi (Sep 21, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I  think he is a sweet man and years ago I really wanted to belong to his church, but there was something I did not like and I felt he was not telling the truth.  Then I saw him on a TV show and I was done with TV ministries.



blazingthru - I agree.  He seems to be really kind and in love with his wife.  

I'm of the mind that he was sort of "thrust" into the Pastorate after his father died; never having an opportunity to be discipled in the Word.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Sep 21, 2013)

I think he's probably a good person but he's too "feel good."  As my mother said, "I never heard him preach about hell."   It's important to balance the message of God's goodness and mercy with His justice.  People like to focus on the parts of the Bible that suit them and ignore the rest and I feel his ministry and other prosperity ministries cater to that.


----------



## 4HisGlory (Sep 21, 2013)

I heard him say some similar things on the Today show a couple of years ago.  I like to call him an inspirational speaker rather than a preacher of the gospel. Couldn't be my preacher . . .


----------



## felic1 (Sep 21, 2013)

The gospel involves telling the truth. The truth is sometimes what people do not want to hear. People have to be told what their actions will lead to. And that is whether they like it or not.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Sep 21, 2013)

Joel Osteen is a man who needs prayer. He does not seem to know/stand by the truths that are clearly written in the Word. If he chooses not to/is unable to do this he should not be pastoring a church.


----------



## Renewed1 (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree with most the statements posted.  I often wonder what his wife thinks of him not making a stand on certain things. 

She strikes me as the type of woman, who will not waiver.


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 22, 2013)

After his wife pulled that stunt at the airport, I felt she was a fake person. They never ever post their net worth, She demands service like a superstar would, not a woman of God who is to be humble in some circumstances, she lets you know who she is.  She won her case, probably because she had expensive attorneys.  But people have commented many times on her dislike of Blacks, doesn't matter how many black folks go to their services, people don't always know what is really going on behind the scenes and Joel apologized for his wife's behavior after the incident and so if it didn't really happen why would he apologize, and she does not have a friendly face. However, Joel, has a genuine friendly attitude and demeanor, I believe he believes what he says, I just do not agree with him at all. I do not support any TV ministries.


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Sep 22, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> I agree with most the statements posted.  I often wonder what his wife thinks of him not making a stand on certain things.
> 
> She strikes me as the type of woman, who will not waiver.



Well, I'll start by saying that Joel is indeed taking a stand. He is choosing to take a stand that goes against the true and infallible Word of God. He is choosing to appease the masses and not risk losing popularity, book deals, or lower his membership at his church. I believe that Joel's wife is troubled as well. I remember the interview they did together on the Piers Morgan show. She was asked if she would attend a gay marriage if it were two homosexual people from her church and she were invited. She hemmed and hawed a tad and then stated that she would attend. I feel sad about Joel and his wife. They are very lost. What makes it worse is that they really have no authority to be leading a flock, but they choose to do it anyway. I feel even sadder for people who would listen to his "teaching" and believe that this man actually is preaching the one and only Truth. It's flat out wrong.


----------



## momi (Sep 22, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Well, I'll start by saying that Joel is indeed taking a stand. He is choosing to take a stand that goes against the true and infallible Word of God. He is choosing to appease the masses and not risk losing popularity, book deals, or lower his membership at his church. I believe that Joel's wife is troubled as well. I remember the interview they did together on the Piers Morgan show. She was asked if she would attend a gay marriage if it were two homosexual people from her church and she were invited. She hemmed and hawed a tad and then stated that she would attend. I feel sad about Joel and his wife. They are very lost. What makes it worse is that they really have no authority to be leading a flock, but they choose to do it anyway. I feel even sadder for people who would listen to his "teaching" and believe that this man actually is preaching the one and only Truth. It's flat out wrong.



I completely agree  ^^^


----------



## momi (Sep 22, 2013)

For those who are afraid to testify of Jesus now - i wonder how they may face persecution?

I'd like to think martyrdom will not be something we will have to look on the eye - however in light of what's taking place in Syria, Egypt, Kenya... its  something Christians should definitely give some prayerful consideration.  The Christians in the US are no less born again or "spiritual" than we are. Why would we think we'd be exempt? 

In an online conversation earlier - the majority of people said they would lie to save their lives and God would understand. Yeah - sounds good but unfortunately that school of thought doesn't line up with scripture.

But whosoever shall deny Me before men, him will I also deny before My Father who is in Heaven. Matthew 10:33


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 22, 2013)

@momi this is definitely something to think about. 

In my post above, I mentioned that in our day to day lives we are tested to take a stand for Jesus and the word of God. For ex: are we going to fornicate to please / keep a man or stand on the word of God; are we going to over-indulge in alcohol at happy hour in order to fit in with the boss / coworkers or stand on the word of God? Are we going to envy someone for their blessing or stand on the word of God? Are we afraid to talk about the gospel and the goodness of Jesus with friends / relatives?

What we do now in our daily lives will give us an indication on how we would face persecution.




momi said:


> For those who are afraid to testify of Jesus now - i wonder how they may face persecution?
> 
> I'd like to think martyrdom will not be something we will have to look on the eye - however in light of what's taking place in Syria, Egypt, Kenya... its something Christians should definitely give some prayerful consideration. The Christians in the US are no less born again or "spiritual" than we are. Why would we think we'd be exempt?
> 
> ...


----------



## momi (Sep 22, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> @momi this is definitely something to think about.
> 
> In my post above, I mentioned that in our day to day lives we are tested to take a stand for Jesus and the word of God. F*or ex: are we going to fornicate to please / keep a man or stand on the word of God; are we going to over-indulge in alcohol at happy hour in order to fit in with the boss / coworkers or stand on the word of God? Are we going to envy someone for their blessing or stand on the word of God? Are we afraid to talk about the gospel and the goodness of Jesus with friends / relatives?*
> 
> What we do now in our daily lives will give us an indication on how we would face persecution.




Thanks for this analogy ^^^

It's pretty clear PinkPebbles - we should be practicing righteousness in our daily walk so that if *that time *comes we will be able to stand.

_
We must work the works of Him who sent Me as long as it is day; night is coming when no one can work. John 9:4_


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 24, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> @momi this is definitely something to think about.
> 
> In my post above, I mentioned that in our day to day lives we are tested to take a stand for Jesus and the word of God. For ex: are we going to fornicate to please / keep a man or stand on the word of God; are we going to over-indulge in alcohol at happy hour in order to fit in with the boss / coworkers or stand on the word of God? Are we going to envy someone for their blessing or stand on the word of God? Are we afraid to talk about the gospel and the goodness of Jesus with friends / relatives?
> 
> What we do now in our daily lives will give us an indication on how we would face persecution.


 

that was very profound   thank you


MY thing is we don't have many Paul Washers or Derek Prince or Kirk Camerons who are not easily manipulated or intimidated by the world. Joel Osteen has his beliefs but when confronted, he accommodates and compromises his beliefs in order not to lose followers as you can see in this 5 minute interview:

http://youtu.be/YwLsHmrx_xo


p.s. That makes me wonder..I don't think he has ever cracked open the bible when he is preaching??? he has that statement in the beginning by holding up the bible proclaiming: this is my bible......etc . However, I don't think he opens it? I could be wrong


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 24, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> that was very profound thank you
> 
> 
> *MY thing is we don't have many Paul Washers or Derek Prince or Kirk Camerons who are not easily manipulated or intimidated by the world.* Joel Osteen has his beliefs but when confronted, he accommodates and compromises his beliefs in order not to lose followers as you can see in this 5 minute interview:
> ...


 
@sweetvi I agree with the bolded.

The OP's question made me think about how Peter denied Jesus 3 times. I'm quite sure Peter never thought he would do such a thing...

I've learned in life never say "never" but pray that God would empower me to do what is right.


----------



## momi (Sep 24, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> that was very profound   thank you
> 
> 
> MY thing is we don't have many Paul Washers or Derek Prince or Kirk Camerons who are not easily manipulated or intimidated by the world. Joel Osteen has his beliefs but when confronted, he accommodates and compromises his beliefs in order not to lose followers as you can see in this 5 minute interview:
> ...



I wanted you to be wrong sweetvi - since I don't tune in to his broadcast I really had no idea.  I stopped by his FB page and briefly paged through.  Can't say that I saw one scripture.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 25, 2013)

In my opinion I think his wife is a better preacher ...


----------



## Misseyl (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't care what he and his wife do just as long as they do not get any of my hard earned money.  He's very attractive and that will attract a lot of women so there will be no shortage of cash for his family.  Religion is big business and I bet it supports his extravagant lifestyle just fine.  He's definitely no Mother Theresa or Gandhi.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Sep 25, 2013)

ya'll DO realize the dude isn't human?


----------



## Laela (Sep 25, 2013)

@ the bolded: I've watched him on TV a couple of times and they do lift up Bibles in the congregation and say with him: "This is my Bible..I believe everything it says, etc" right before he starts teaching... yet I never saw him flip pages of a Bible during the sermon. Perhaps the Scriptures are on a screen facing him? 

We are all called to be Paul Washers, Derek Prince, etc., through the Great Commission; I just chew the meat anyone preaches. They can keep the bones... 




sweetvi said:


> that was very profound   thank you
> 
> 
> MY thing is we don't have many Paul Washers or Derek Prince or Kirk Camerons who are not easily manipulated or intimidated by the world. Joel Osteen has his beliefs but when confronted, he accommodates and compromises his beliefs in order not to lose followers as you can see in this 5 minute interview:
> ...


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 25, 2013)

luthiengirlie said:


> ya'll DO realize the dude isn't human?



Care to explain


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 25, 2013)

I love Joel. I always listen to him when I'm feeling down. I think that while most preachers talk about hell and speak the Word, Joel has a way of teaching grace to the people that know nothing about Jesus. I think he's a good first step for the agnostics or for people that feel condemned and want to know God loves them.   I get the fire and brimstone stuff every Sunday from my pastor. Sometimes I just need to know God doesn't hate my stupid self LOL


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 26, 2013)

I like him and his delivery style.  
It wasn't until the Crusades that Christianity started focusing on the death of Christ (Crucifix), death, and the afterlife. THIS was basically to justify the non-pleasant [atrocities] actions taken by warriors in the name of Christ. 

Before then, according to most scholar's, the focus of Christianity was to lead a Just and Happy Life.  In my opinion Olsteen has returned to this method of "encouraging" the word.


----------



## momi (Sep 26, 2013)

Ivonnovi said:


> I like him and his delivery style.
> It wasn't until the Crusades that Christianity started focusing on the death of Christ (Crucifix), death, and the afterlife. THIS was basically to justify the non-pleasant [atrocities] actions taken by warriors in the name of Christ.
> *
> Before then, according to most scholar's, the focus of Christianity was to lead a Just and Happy Life.  In my opinion Olsteen has returned to this method of "encouraging" the word*.



If only this were true.  This is not a clear view of Christianity at all 


People who hold this view must skip over 98% of the New Testament and apologize to the Apostles (who all died as martyrs).  While I am sure Joel shares very inspiring messages - and I've even read testimonies from people who have heard him talk and were encouraged to learn more about the Bible.  This qualifies him as a motivational speaker - but a preacher of the gospel he is not. 

Galatians 1:6-9 ESV

_I am astonished that you are so quickly deserting him who called you in the grace of Christ and are turning to a different gospel— not that there is another one, but there are some who trouble you and want to distort the gospel of Christ. But even if we or an angel from heaven should preach to you a gospel contrary to the one we preached to you, let him be accursed. _


----------



## momi (Sep 26, 2013)

BostonMaria said:


> I love Joel. I always listen to him when I'm feeling down. I think that while most preachers talk about hell and speak the Word, Joel has a way of teaching grace to the people that know nothing about Jesus. I think he's a good first step for the agnostics or for people that feel condemned and want to know God loves them.   I get the fire and brimstone stuff every Sunday from my pastor. Sometimes I just need to know God doesn't hate my stupid self LOL



I hear you.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 26, 2013)

I do know that Joel Osteen studies the word. They have a big bible study during the week. They also have a large teen ministry. They do so
much for the sick.

When my family and I were in Houston for several months we watched him and his positive message was a blessing for us. So many people are in Houston being treated at MD Anderson for cancer. His positive message and approach and testimony about his mother and her battle with cancer gives hope to many. He tends to preach to his local congregation and their needs. He has many members and visitors that are receiving cancer treatment and it is evident in his sermons. 

God wants us to have hope and be positive. I cannot count the cancer survivors and fighters that I have seen going to his church or talking about watching his sermon. At such an uncertain and scary time in your life or a loved ones life,  fire and brimstone sermons are so defeating. They are very fragile and it can be overwhelming.  It has encouraged so many to pick up their bibles and praise the Lord and to continue reading the scripture from their hospital beds and read about the good things. 

I think preaching to the specific needs of your congregation is important.  I think this is why his sermons are full of good things, he is preaching to his local congregation. Many of his members are hospital staff and caregivers and they need to know that God loves us and wants the best for us and that we can make it through these difficult weeks, months or even years of caring for a family member with cancer or cancer patients at work. The patients themselves need to hear the good that God does, the miracles that Jesus has performed.   We need to hear these types of sermons to help prop us up for the hard week ahead.

Eta: I didn't watch the video or read the posts

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 26, 2013)

Ivonnovi said:


> I like him and his delivery style.
> It wasn't until the Crusades that Christianity started focusing on the death of Christ (Crucifix), death, and the afterlife. THIS was basically to justify the non-pleasant [atrocities] actions taken by warriors in the name of Christ.
> 
> Before then, according to most scholar's, the focus of Christianity was to lead a Just and Happy Life.  In my opinion Olsteen has returned to this method of "encouraging" the word.



I'm not sure how you read the Bible and still believe what you said. The entire new testament is about Christ and Him crucified and death to this world so we can have eternal life with the Father. Its not a bunch of tiptoe through the tulips junk like what Joel Osteen preaches. In fact, what he's teaching is nothing but abracadabra, its origins are occult. It does not come from the Bible. Joel Osteen is not a pastor, he's a sorcerer teaching a cursed doctrine that came from the pits of hell. It has nothing to do with the true Christ of the Bible.

I'd rather be told the politically incorrect truth than have some "Pastor" smile in my face while damning my soul with false doctrine. Joel Osteen is wicked.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 26, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> I do know that Joel Osteen studies the word. They have a big bible study during the week. They also have a large teen ministry. They do so
> much for the sick.
> 
> When my family and I were in Houston for several months we watched him and his positive message was a blessing for us. So many people are in Houston being treated at MD Anderson for cancer. His positive message and approach and testimony about his mother and her battle with cancer gives hope to many. He tends to preach to his local congregation and their needs. He has many members and visitors that are receiving cancer treatment and it is evident in his sermons.
> ...



You can't encourage people without dealing with the sin and telling people to repent. This cute flowery message does not come from the Bible. What's the point in giving them hope in this life for them to end up in the Lake of fire? The word says, knowing the terror of the Lord we persuade men. It didn't say anything about the encouragement and mercy of the Lord, it said TERROR. The Bible also says that if we have hope only in this life we are of all men most miserable. What he's doing is giving people hope only in this life. Nothing he is saying is of eternal value. 

The apostles and early believers told people the politically incorrect truth, point blank range and they saved thousands, they offered real salvation. All Joel Osteen is doing is offering a false salvation to make people feel good and as a result signing off on his own demise and those who listen to him.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 26, 2013)

momi said:


> If only this were true.  This is not a clear view of Christianity at all
> 
> People who hold this view must skip over 98% of the New Testament and apologize to the Apostles (who all died as martyrs).  While I am sure Joel shares very inspiring messages - and I've even read testimonies from people who have heard him talk and were encouraged to learn more about the Bible.  This qualifies him as a motivational speaker - but a preacher of the gospel he is not.
> 
> ...



Amen!!!!!!


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Sep 27, 2013)

OK I haven't watched the video as I am at work but I absolutely love Joel Osteen! 

I subscribe to his podcast and listen every week; his messages give me so much hope when I feel like all is almost lost and always reminds me that God is for me and has great plans for me which are written on the palm of His hands. I love Joel's approach. I think hard core fire and brimstone preaching has it's place and so does a more gentle grace approach. When i'm in a dark place and my mind is getting unhealthy and i'm seeking God & want to listen to the Word, as much as I love TD Jakes for example, I don't think to listen to him, I think to listen to Joel Osteen

We're all part of the body of Christ guys, and the body has many parts. No one part is best or more spiritual or more effective than the other, they all have different purposes. Joel Osteens ministry is a great part of the Kingdom of God on this earth in this generation and a huge blessing to me and i'm sure so many others by judging the size and reach of his church. 

We're all on a journey, even Pastors and i'm sure we've all said things and when we thought about them in hindsight or went digging in the Bible or even with time, we realised it wasn't quite right so I wouldn't judge the poor guy; if he's preaching Jesus we're all on the same side!


----------



## momi (Sep 28, 2013)

topsyturvy86 said:


> OK I haven't watched the video as I am at work but I absolutely love Joel Osteen!
> 
> I subscribe to his podcast and listen every week; his messages give me so much hope when I feel like all is almost lost and always reminds me that God is for me and has great plans for me which are written on the palm of His hands. I love Joel's approach. I think hard core fire and brimstone preaching has it's place and so does a more gentle grace approach. When i'm in a dark place and my mind is getting unhealthy and i'm seeking God & want to listen to the Word, as much as I love TD Jakes for example, I don't think to listen to him, I think to listen to Joel Osteen
> 
> ...



@topsyturvu86

Please check out the video  I'm interested in knowing your thoughts after you've seen it. 

Unfortunately Joel is denying essential tenants of
the Christian faith which makes him a heretic. 

I really appreciate everyone's feedback on this subject.  The antichrist will come in the last days promising peace and prosperity - we must learn to try every spirit to see if it is the spirit of truth or error. If not - many will find themselves deceived by him   Hate to get all deep but this needs to be said. "Once you receive the mark of the beast you can no longer receive salvation".


----------



## menina (Sep 28, 2013)

There definitely has to be a balance in spreading the Gospel. I also see Joel as a motivational speaker because I haven't seen a balance. He's a good encourager, but what about being relatable to the people he speaks to? Like as far as I have seen, he portrays him and his family as so happy go lucky. Especially at his age most people have been through something that would help them minister. I don't doubt his sincerity, but his words would have more weight i guess.


----------



## Laela (Dec 9, 2018)

Have you seen this?




luthiengirlie said:


> ya'll DO realize the dude isn't human?


----------

